# Hard starting custom 10



## junkyardjeff (Sep 11, 2014)

When cold it acts like the timing is advanced too much with the throttle above idle while starting,its been like this since day one and time to figure out what is going on.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It could be either a sticky choke,a bad fly wheel key,or a gasket problem.


----------

